# Multiple Wyndham reservations, as low as $45 per night!!



## chirowes

Nov. 1 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Nov. 2 for 4 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach FL $249
Nov. 8 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Nov. 8 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Nov. 15 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Nov. 15 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Nov. 16 for 4 nights 1Bedroom Suite Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $299
Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Total prices for all. No other taxes or Fees!!


----------



## chirowes

Nov. 1 Kingsgate has been rented. All others still available.


----------



## chirowes

Nov. 2 Daytona has been rented. All others still available.


----------



## Carol C

Do you ever get the new Wyn in NYC? I know it would cost more but I would be very interested in what you might be able to get.


----------



## chirowes

yes. Please message or email me. Thanks


----------



## chirowes

*Wyndham Nashville Nov. 28 for 4 nights available*

Nov. 28 for 4 night 2Bedroom Lockoff Wyndham Nashville TN $299 Total price 
Now available


----------



## chirowes

*Star Island Orlando FL Nov. 29*

Now available:
Nov. 29 for 4 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Star Island Orlando FL $219 total price.


----------



## chirowes

[open ended offers are not permitted in this forum]


----------



## chirowes

Nov. 1 and 2 dates no longer available


----------



## chirowes

*Two new reservations available*

Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Total prices, no other taxes or fees!!


----------



## chirowes

*Just added: Another new reservation*

Dec. 14 for 4 nights 1Bedroom Riverside suites San Antonio TX $299
Total price!! Great location on River walk in the heart of Downtown!


----------



## rapmarks

did you ever find anyone to check out the resort in Wisconsin dells last August?


----------



## chirowes

Not sure what u r reffering to. Message please or better yet email me.


----------



## chirowes

*Updated list*

Nov. 15 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Nov. 15 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Nov. 28 for 4 night 2Bedroom Lockoff Wyndham Nashville TN $299
Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Nov. 29 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $269
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Total price per vacation.


----------



## cranberryamber

*Florida on the beach*



chirowes said:


> Nov. 1 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Nov. 2 for 4 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach FL $249
> Nov. 8 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Nov. 8 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Nov. 15 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Nov. 15 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Nov. 16 for 4 nights 1Bedroom Suite Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $299
> Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Total prices for all. No other taxes or Fees!!


I know someone who is looking for a few days in Fla on the Beach. I have rented all my units
Her name is Linda and her phone number is 931-210-2821
Lyne Sharps


----------



## chirowes

*Updated list:*

Nov. 22 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Nov. 28 for 4 night 2Bedroom Lockoff Wyndham Nashville TN $299
Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Nov. 29 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
 Dec. 5 for 3 nights Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
Dec. 13 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 14 for 4 nights 1Bedroom Riverside suites San Antonio TX $299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
 All prices total price not per night!!!


----------



## jerrybev

*wanted pompano-ft lauderdale for night o 12/25*

hi
Need Christmas night, 12/25, Friday night only, for3 adults and two kids, could be  two bedroom unit, or a 3 bedroom unit.
thanks for reply.  We are timeshare owners ourselves, age 72.
jerry whitfield
email: jerrybev1@yahoo.com


----------



## chirowes

*Updated list:*

Nov. 28 for 4 night 2Bedroom Lockoff Wyndham Nashville TN $299
 Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
 Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
 Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
All prices total price, not per night!!


----------



## chirowes

*Updated list:*

Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 5 for 3 nights 1Bedroom Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $249
 Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
 Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
 Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Total price per vacation, not per night!!


----------



## chirowes

*[outside 45 day limit]*

[Outside 45 day limit]


----------



## chirowes

*Current list as of 11/15/15:*

Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Dec. 5 for 3 nights 1Bedroom Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $249
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
Dec. 13 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-side Star Island Orlando FL $229
Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Total price, not per day!!


----------



## chirowes

*Just added:*

Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695 total price!


----------



## chipman

*Looking for January 2 at Pompano Beach*

Looking for January 2 at Pompano Beach preferably Santa Barbara as I already have the 9th through the 14th there but I am open to something backing into the 14th.

Please PM me


----------



## chirowes

Someone else wanted that today. South FL has long been booked up. Only thing available will be those that have current bookings. I don't have anything and nothing is available. Sorry


----------



## workshy

Do you have anything in Wiliamsburg weekend of Dec. 26th? Thanks!


----------



## chirowes

*Updated list:*

Dec. 5 for 3 nights 1Bedroom Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $249
 Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
 Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
 Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
 Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
 Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
Total price per vacation, not per night!


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
 Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$249
 Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
 Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
 Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
 Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
Total price per vacation, not per night!!


----------



## chipman

chipman said:


> Looking for January 2 at Pompano Beach preferably Santa Barbara as I already have the 9th through the 14th there but I am open to something backing into the 14th.
> 
> Please PM me


Got this covered I am now looking for south Florida including Pompano for the 14th to the 23 of January


----------



## tribefanwv

Do you have anything in Branson, MO for the week of Dec.26 - Jan.2 or Dec. 27 - Jan. 3? I am looking for 2 Bedroom.


----------



## chirowes

Please send me a private message. Just click on my blue ID and it will ask to private message or email. Either way is fine. No one else really likes to read these long posts that knock the post to the top of the thread. Thanks!


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

Dec. 13 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $185
 Dec. 13 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $249
 Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$249
 Dec. 15 for 3 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort-$299
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
 Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
 Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
 Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
 Jan. 9 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
total price per vacation, not per night!!


----------



## lorenmd

can you get 7th mountain resort bend oregon for dec26-jan3?


----------



## chirowes

sorry but that is not available. Please message for any future requests by clicking on my blue  name ID and sending a private message. Thanks


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort with free tickets-$199
 Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
 Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
 Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
 Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
 Jan. 9 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
 Jan. 10 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
 Jan. 10 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Avenue Plaza New Orleans LA $395
Total price per vacation, not per night!


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort with free tickets-$199
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
Jan. 3 for 4 nights Studio Bluegreen Big Cedar/Wilderness Club Branson MO $149
Jan. 9 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Avenue Plaza New Orleans LA $395
Jan. 16 for 6 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $349
Total price per vacation, not per night!


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort with free tickets-$199
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
Jan. 3 for 4 nights Studio Bluegreen Big Cedar/Wilderness Club Branson MO $149
Jan. 3 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $249
Jan. 9 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Avenue Plaza New Orleans LA $395
Jan. 16 for 6 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $349
Total price per vacation, not per night!


----------



## cranberryamber

I Am looking for Dec 27- Dec 30th at Myrtle Beach  ( 2 bedrooms )
Lyne



 SX





chirowes said:


> Nov. 15 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Nov. 15 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Nov. 28 for 4 night 2Bedroom Lockoff Wyndham Nashville TN $299
> Nov. 29 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Nov. 29 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Smoky Mountain Sevierville TN $269
> Dec. 6 for 5 nights 1Bedroom A-Side Star Island Orlando FL $229
> Dec. 6 for 5 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA $299
> Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
> Total price per vacation.


----------



## chirowes

*updated list:*

Dec. 13 for 2 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Pool view Wilderness/Great Smoky Lodge Sevierville TN-Water park resort with free tickets-$159
Dec. 19 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Old Town Alexandria VA near Washington DC. $695
Dec. 23 for 2 nights 1Bedroom Townhouse Bluegreen Mountain Loft Gatlinburg TN $129
Jan. 1 for 3 nights 1Bedroom Oceanfront Bluegreen Casa Del Mar Daytona beach FL $199
Jan. 1 for 7 nights 1Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $695
Jan. 3 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Riverside Suites San Antonio TX $329
Jan. 3 for 6 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $395
Jan. 9 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona FL $329
Jan. 10 for 5 night 1Bedroom Wyndham Avenue Plaza New Orleans LA $395


----------

